# Quantock Show



## Smitty (9 August 2018)

Does anybody know if this is being held on Bank Holiday Monday as usual?  Can't find any info about it online and have not seen any notices or schedules.


----------



## digger2 (16 August 2018)

Hi Smitty, I've seen a sign at the roundabout at Bishops Lydeard or Cotford but didn't note the date sorry.


----------



## Smitty (23 August 2018)

Thank you D2.     Have seen a sign by 2 Pines Cafe saying it starts at 9.00am on Bank Holiday Monday, 27 August.  Sister has a schedule she picked up from Cannington College, and tells me the terrier racing starts at 3.00 so I assume the dog show starts at 1.00.

I hope it is well supported this year, despite the lack of internet information.


----------



## Haniki (23 August 2018)

They have a page on Facebook for last year's show. Maybe message Ian Ware who posted it?


----------

